# Remote joystick or joystick over network



## TopNotch (Dec 4, 2005)

I would like to control a flight simulator on one pc using a joystick that is connected to another pc. The two pcs are on the same network. Does anyone know of software that can do this? The joystick messages will thus be sent via the network to the remote pc. thanks


----------



## Geoff (Dec 4, 2005)

Just to clarify, you want to be able to use the joystick at your desk or something, while it controls a plane on a pc accross the room or something? I dont think its possilbe to do that, why would you even want to?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan (Dec 4, 2005)

well y dont u juss take the stick from that other pc and then put it on yours


----------



## TopNotch (Dec 5, 2005)

The joystick requires an old gameport. I wish to use it with a laptop that does not have an old gameport. So I want to plug it into a pc (with an old gameport) that is networked with the laptop and control the simulator. The joystick messages are thus sent via tcp/ip to the laptop. The software must run in Windows.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Dec 5, 2005)

unless you wanna learn how to program and make a program that'll do this (it is possible) you could just get yourself a gameport to usb converter


----------



## Lamilia (Dec 5, 2005)

i'm sure there is some sort of adapter that will allow you to use your old joystick on your new laptop try looking around here


----------

